# Gumbo Ya-Ya from Mr. B's Bistro in New Orleans



## jrsjunecleaver (Dec 28, 2005)

I made this for a birthday party last July, multiplied times 4 and fed over 100 people! EVERYBODY wanted the recipe!  There was some discussion on another site about the ratio of butter to flour in the roux, but I followed this exactly and it was wonderful! I have not tried it using jarred roux, but it would probably work fine. I did double the andouille sausage and added 3 pounds peeled, deveined shrimp, extra creole seasoning, and file powder. One other note: If you don't make gumbo often, cut down the recipe for the creole seasoning, or use store bought. Because it is time consuming, I make this and freeze in 1 or 2 quart bags, without the chicken in it.  Then when I want gumbo, I thaw a bag, bring to a simmer and add chopped rotisserie chicken and a couple pounds of shrimp. 

*Gumbo Ya-Ya

*Making a roux is tricky business. Some pointers to keep in mind: cook your roux over moderately low heat because too high heat will cause the roux to speckle and if that happens you’ll have to throw it away and start over; add the flour gradually to the butter or oil; you must stir the roux constantly with a wooden spoon, your arm will get a workout; and never, but never leave your roux unattended. 
This recipe makes a lot of gumbo, 6 quarts, so you’ll have enough for a big party or you can freeze some for later.

1 lb. (4 sticks) unsalted butter
3 cups all-purpose flour
2 red bell peppers, in medium dice
2 green bell peppers, in medium dice
2 medium onions, in medium dice
2 celery stalks, in medium dice
1 1/4 gallon (20 cups) chicken stock
2 tablespoons Creole seasoning
1 teaspoon ground black pepper
1 teaspoon dried hot red pepper flakes
1 teaspoon chili powder
1 teaspoon dried thyme
1 tablespoon chopped garlic
2 bay leaves
2 tablespoons kosher salt
1 lb. andouille sausage, cut into 1/4 inch-thick slices
3 1/2 lb. chicken, roasted and boned
hot sauce to taste
boiled rice as accompaniment
In a 12-quart stockpot melt butter over moderately low heat. Gradually add a third of the flour, stirring constantly with a wooden spoon, and cook, stirring constantly, 30 seconds. Add a third more flour and stir constantly 30 seconds. Add remaining third of flour and stir constantly 30 seconds. Continue to cook roux, stirring constantly, until it is the color of dark mahogany, about 45 minutes to 1 hour. 

Add bell peppers and stir constantly 30 seconds. Add onions and celery and stir constantly 30 seconds. Add the stock to roux, stirring constantly to prevent lumps. Add all remaining ingredients except chicken, rice, and hot sauce and bring to a boil. Simmer gumbo, uncovered, 45 minutes, skimming off any fat and stirring occasionally. Add chicken and simmer 15 minutes. Adjust seasoning with hot sauce. Serve over rice. 
*Yield: about 6 quarts*


*CREOLE SEASONING*

1 1/2 cups paprika
3/4 cup ground black pepper
1/2 cup kosher salt
1/3 cup granulated garlic
1/3 cup dried thyme
1/3 cup dried oregano
1/3 cup dried basil
1/4 cup granulated onion
1/4 cup cayenne
In a bowl combine all ingredients. Store in an airtight container.
*Yield: 4 cups*


----------



## Erik (Dec 28, 2005)

I love gumbo, great recipe!!!


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 28, 2005)

looks like a fine recipe!


----------



## Corinne (Dec 28, 2005)

Awww...I love the recipe but I just can't see myself standing there stirring the roux for an hour.


----------



## jrsjunecleaver (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL!  That's why you make a LOT of it at once!!  I also enlist the help of my girls to stir!!


----------



## Corinne (Dec 28, 2005)

Well, I need to borrow those girls for an hour or so! How many girls do you have so I can make sure that I have enough pots for each of them to work with!


----------



## Constance (Dec 28, 2005)

Corinne, it's worth it...I promise. Get out your kitchen stool and a beer or glass of wine. If your husband or a friend will spell you on the stirring, it really helps.


----------

